# ¿ cono de cartón o plástico ?



## cuervokbza (Abr 12, 2010)

Hola !!

estoy pensando en armarme uno de esos mini-amp para guitarras.
mi idea es usarlo con un parlantecito de 1W, pero mi duda está en el cono de dicho parlante !!
-de cartón? (comunes, negritos)
-o de "plástico"? (esos que tienen el cono transparente)

Hay diferencia !? económicamente hablando, cuestan casi lo mismo...

Me gustaría que entregue el sonido lo más limpio posible.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## cuervokbza (Abr 16, 2010)

Acá les dejo fotos de los parlantes que me ofrecen !!












suena alguno mejor que otro.... es para un mini ampli de guitarra !!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

Como diría Minguito: Se 'gual.

No creo que notes grandes diferencias entre ambos si es que tienen la misma respuesta en frecuencia. Si la tuvieran... poné uno y otro para escucharlos y decidí sobre esa base.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2010)

A ese tamaño de parlante no vas a notar ninguna diferencia entre los materiales...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 17, 2010)

Se parecen a los altavoces de los PC`s AT. Tiene rato que no veía uno...
Igualmente, no creo que encuentres diferencia entre esos altavoces. Son muy pequeños y prácticamente iguales.


----------



## malesi (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola cuervokbza

Te sirven igual.
La única diferencia es que los de plástico son para trabajos 
al aire libre: porteros automaticos, etc... donde el frio, agua, calor
pueden estropear el cono. 











Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 17, 2010)

Yo eligiria carton asi el sonido nunca sera tan estridente como el plastico, aunque el de plastico es mas resistente a los golpes y intemperie.


----------



## cuervokbza (Abr 17, 2010)

muchas gracias a todos !!! ya me decidí por el de cartón !!


----------

